
AMD Statement on Theft of Graphics IP - ssklash
https://www.amd.com/en/corporate/data-update
======
ssklash
Apparently the code is being ransomed for $100 million:
[https://www.engadget.com/2020-03-25-hacker-steals-source-
cod...](https://www.engadget.com/2020-03-25-hacker-steals-source-code-for-
xbox-series-x-graphics.html)

